# HOT WELLS SHOOTING RANGE



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

i not one to complain about too much but i wasted time & money today by going to hot wells. i needed to sight in my 50cal muzzle loader since i changed from 295gr hollow points to the 338gr aerotips, i was going to start at the 50yrd target & then move to the 100yrd. there were no additude problems at all, i took a shot at the 50yrd target & tried to get the spotting scope of theres to adjust but it would not. i took it back in and told them i needed another one, the guy looks through the one i brought back in & asked whats wrong with this one, i told him if you try to adjust it you would need a pair of pliers so he tries to turn the adjustment & says oh yeah it doesn't turn does it.so he gets another scope looks through it & as he's adjusting it i'm standing in front of the counter & can see while he's turning the adjustment that the scope is just about to fall apart. he says this one adjust but you will just need to hold it here so it will adjust. so i say to myself to he!! with it if it adjust & i can see that will work. let me remind you i'm at the 50yrd target & cant get this spotting scope to adjust any closer than the scope on my gun. i take a couple more shots & step back from my bench & thats when it hit me i was the only one with this style [older] spotting scope. as i packed my things & taken the scope back in to get my licence i see that there are 20 or more of the scopes that averyone else is using & 3 of the older scopes i was using behind the counter. for any of you other shooting range owners/employees if you have a costumer that has a problem try not to replace the problem with a problem, they will never ever get any of my business again.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't blame ya.....Don't charge me and give me junk when you got usable equipment.....That just ain't right.....


----------



## 22century (Aug 30, 2005)

They do not charge you to use their spotting scopes. They just have you leave your license to make sure they get it back. So yeah, it's free.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

22century said:


> They do not charge you to use their spotting scopes. They just have you leave your license to make sure they get it back. So yeah, it's free.


i never said they charge you to use there scopes but what shooting range do? all i'm saying is that have reliable equipment that your customers will be satified using. they will never have to change them out ever for all i'm concerned.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I figure if you pay a fee it's to use the range the scopes are covered under the range fee.....If not, I'll bring my own.....I at least can use my junk.....


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

I've had issues with Hot Wells in the past. I wish there was another outdoor shooting range in the area I could choose from. Whatever you do, don't take the concelled handgun class from them, they have some jerk cop named H.B Norris that helps with the class. He has a major case of the "God" complex and talks down to everyone. I will not take another CHL class there, and I won't visit the range anymore.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

22century said:


> They do not charge you to use their spotting scopes. They just have you leave your license to make sure they get it back. So yeah, it's free.


question for you, you don't pay for the utinsiles you use to eat with at your favorite eat out but if they give you some that are dirty or missing a sprong on your fork will you be a happy customer?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't think I've ever been able to see clearly through a spotting scope I've borrowed from a gun range. I just bring my binos since I don't have a spotting scope.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

this wasn't my 1st time to this range & know they have scopes that have worked for me before but for them to have me bring one that does not work back & to give me one that clearly has damage to it & have better ones sitting in the same area they are getting the older crappie ones from is what pe$$ed me off. like i said i didn't mind getting a older scope but to replace one that didn't work with one that clearly had damge to it showed me they didn't give a dam about what they gave me.


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

that place is a dump i wouldnt waste my money there


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

yes the place and service is bad, will never go back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

IceColdTexan said:


> I've had issues with Hot Wells in the past. I wish there was another outdoor shooting range in the area I could choose from. Whatever you do, don't take the concelled handgun class from them, they have some jerk cop named H.B Norris that helps with the class. He has a major case of the "God" complex and talks down to everyone. I will not take another CHL class there, and I won't visit the range anymore.


Is this the same guy that Pruett uses to do his fingerprints for his class? he works for Jersey Village? If so then yeah his is a dick. A huge ego.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Jersey Village cops suc&*



deke said:


> Is this the same guy that Pruett uses to do his fingerprints for his class? he works for Jersey Village? If so then yeah his is a dick. A huge ego.


That said it all now I know not to go there! dont like dealing with a dick tracy.:hairout:
and i havnt even got a ticket from them


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

deke said:


> Is this the same guy that Pruett uses to do his fingerprints for his class? he works for Jersey Village? If so then yeah his is a dick. A huge ego.


Yep, that's the same dick cop....I won't go to pruett's either because of him.
The last CHL class I went to at hot wells the dick cop was "in charge" of the shooting line when we were doing the shooting portion of our test. One of the guys taking the course had a misfire and his gun jammed so they called cease fire, well a few of us looked over at them while they were clearing the pistol when mr. dick cop looked at every one and started yelling at us like we were some kind of criminals and scolded us for watching them, and told us if we don't mind our own business that he was going to fail everyone.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

what range do you guys use?


----------



## bowskipper (Mar 2, 2006)

if all of these business owners new how many of their customers were 2cool members, i think they would change the way they do business.

these guys are getting blasted this weekend.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

American Shooting Center at Hwy 6 and westheimer.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Was it a black thing?......no disrespect entended


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

troutslayer said:


> Was it a black thing?......no disrespect entended


i'm not one to look at any situation from that aspect, i look at it as i was not treated right as a customer, that is unless it's made obvious & i have a special way of treating those situations.

no disrespect taken it's a real question.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

The reason I ask is why in the heck would you be getting **** to look through and everyone else had different/better ones


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Typical....you got a bad spotting scope because you were shooting a friggin 50 yard target with a scope! If a man walked up and asked me for my finest spotter to shoot 50 yard targets with a scope mounted weapon I would question him also!

I don't think you'll burn their business with this BS! They do too much for the LEO's and folks that just plain like to shoot!

So sorry you got a foggy 50 yarder...like some others have said..."bring your own!" :smile:


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

airbornxpress said:


> That said it all now I know not to go there! dont like dealing with a dick tracy.:hairout:
> and i havnt even got a ticket from them


I don't want to dissuade you from using Pruett's for your CHL, the class was fine. His son taught it. It was the guy that just did the fingerprints, and he only contributed to answer a few legal questions. But this was like 3 years ago.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Things like that didn't happen when Cheryl was minding the store.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I had a friend that would shoot skeet there. he was also a member of GHGC with me. He invited me to shoot with him one evening at Hot Wells. Gawd the place is a dump. I've never been to a gun range that had a nekkid todler running around the place!

The skeet machines broke more birds than we did.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Typical....you got a bad spotting scope because you were shooting a friggin 50 yard target with a scope! If a man walked up and asked me for my finest spotter to shoot 50 yard targets with a scope mounted weapon I would question him also!
> 
> I don't think you'll burn their business with this BS! They do too much for the LEO's and folks that just plain like to shoot!
> 
> So sorry you got a foggy 50 yarder...like some others have said..."bring your own!" :smile:


i discussed what i wanted to do before i payed, [start @ 50 & move to 100yrd] so why would they give me one that didn't even work at the 50yrd if i was going to move over to the 100yrd after a couple shots. i didn't just get one but two & fell if they wanted to make me happy after having the 1st piece of $hit scope back in they would have made sure i got one that would work. not trying to cut thier throats but giving everyone a fair warning. i take it you are very happy with thier services & no i will not be returning to thier facilities ever again.

thanks anyway!


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

I was there two weeks ago to sight in my son's new rifle and had the same plan... make some adjustments at 50yd and then move to 100yd. They gave me a spotting scope and advised me that it was for the 50yd range. When I moved to 100yd, I would need to come swap it for another. Not justifying their actions or lack there of but maybe all the 50yd scopes are junk & the better scopes are for 100yds. Just a thought.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

times two on taking my own binocs with me, or just use my 15 power scope. My eyes are still pretty good. I doubt there's a ton of money made in shooting ranges and they can afford to "loan" optics out to everyone but I've never been to hot wells or asked for a spotting scope.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

I shot out there years ago, I can't believe it's still there. There was usually a pack of feral children running all over that place. 

I have always liked Carter's Country off Treaschwig Road, in Spring.‎ Very nice facility. It may be further for you, but its worth the drive.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

LongTallTexan said:


> I shot out there years ago, I can't believe it's still there. There was usually a pack of feral children running all over that place.
> 
> I have always liked Carter's Country off Treaschwig Road, in Spring.‎ Very nice facility. It may be further for you, but its worth the drive.


thanks LTT, i've been there a couple times to buy shells but have never used there range.

good to hear good things about a facility that we all can use.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Try american shooting centers on westheimer or carters country on treschwig. I live 10 minutes from hot wells but don't care to shoot there.

I've never had any problems with the staff. The facility is just kinda run down and they take forever in between target changes. I handload so i need bigger benches for all my gear and like a cease fire every 30 minutes. I also like to go down range and put up my own targets.


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

Ox Eye said:


> Things like that didn't happen when Cheryl was minding the store.


Yea, but she's all about slurping on dick tracey also...for some reason they all have a love fest with the rent-a-cops


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

if iam not mistaken cheryl passed away last year and her son has taken over and is trying to rebuild the place i go to american shooting center


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Yea the place is old, but it is close. Cheryl RIP shot in a new rifle for me 5 years ago. Her son did an adjustment on a target scope last time I was up there at no charge, so I can't complain about the service. Wish there was a 200yd range.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Do any of you guys know the Ponderosa Gun Range out near Lake Houston??
Talk about a piece of work, the only gun range I knew of where you could walk out of the Ponderosa Club, yep dance hall and bar, and sit down at a bench and start shooting...I hope for safety sake it still isn't operating.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I shot at Hot Wells last week and had a very good experience. They were friendly and no complaints. The scope is what I would expect for a range spotter. When I'm wanting to really see my target, I bring my own.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

live right around the corner from the place and have been there maybe 4 or 4 times........and that was 3 ro 4 times to many, place is just a dump and people have always been rude and acted like you were putting them out by being there. Not really any cheaper than carters country just a little less gas but well Worth the extra drive to drive to go out to catrers country in spring. Never been to American shooting center but might try that place out some time.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

silentkilla said:


> i never said they charge you to use there scopes but what shooting range do?
> 
> 
> > Gun Emporium in Conroe.... Charges you a buck for their junk. Nice place, but those guys are peckerheads too.... If you stand in that store in front of the counter but do not say anything they will not even ask you if you need anything. I stood there one time for 10 minutes just to prove my point - then I said "Can you give me a hand?" He said "What ya need?" WOW - what customer service...
> ...


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Check yer PM box. :cheers:


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

they have the older scopes for the 50yd range and the newer ones for the 100yd every place i have gone is like this not to mention your at the 50 bench with a scope and need a spoting scope? You shooting a BB gun? I would recomend taking your own optics to any range as non i have been to keep high end scopes because 10 people or more a day handle them drop them and everything else to them. They do have some inexperienced youngsters working there but thats part of the good thing about them those kids grew up at that range and Cheryl treated those kids like family. They also support our LEO with free range time and facility's to better help them protect you and I. 

Is it the nicest range no not by a long shot however I grew up shooting tin cans and sweet gum balls out of trees in the middle of a pasture so a bench and a seat with a marked target is all i need from a range. They are very willing to help people out who have issues and ask for help. I dont know of any other range I can go to and set up a chrono at either. You have to remember they also deal with idiots every day who do stupid stuff like use live rounds for ear protection.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

daddyeaux said:


> Do any of you guys know the Ponderosa Gun Range out near Lake Houston??
> Talk about a piece of work, the only gun range I knew of where you could walk out of the Ponderosa Club, yep dance hall and bar, and sit down at a bench and start shooting...I hope for safety sake it still isn't operating.


 Yep knew it well, used to shoot there just about every weekend and a lot of week days after work. The bar closed down about 10 years before the range did. The range was a hoot to go to before deer season and see all of the crack shots sighting in. Even better was when you had the whole line firing away and they would start hollering cease fire, so that the local deer could walk across in front of 150 people sitting at the bench. The one fellow I knew really well said that was the best deer lease he ever had. The owner finally had enough and retired, it was open for about another 6 weeks or so after his kids took over, and I believe they caved in and sold it to the folks who owned the property next to it for a trailer park.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

The last time I shot at Hot Wells was in 1973. Back then it was a lot of fun. Now I shoot at American Shooting Center and at Baileys. 
As far as the spotting scopes go I don't like em much. Think about who might have used it before you and you may change your mind. My binos dont even come close to seeing a 100 yard target so carrying them to the bench is a huge waste of time. 
I use a 6x24 scope and that takes care of the problem. 

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## TomL (May 1, 2007)

silentkilla, i went there before a hog trip back in mid-Dec and I was only shooting on the 100 yd range and my spotting scope they gave me sucked! I couldn't see diddly with it and was very frustrated. If I didn't live within 5 mins of that place I would never go there...it's only convenient for quick trips a 3 shots to make sure I'm still shooting straight. Any serious shooting and I'll go somewhere else!


----------



## lonestarangler (Aug 3, 2009)

Screeminreel said:


> Yep knew it well, used to shoot there just about every weekend and a lot of week days after work. The bar closed down about 10 years before the range did. The range was a hoot to go to before deer season and see all of the crack shots sighting in. Even better was when you had the whole line firing away and they would start hollering cease fire, so that the local deer could walk across in front of 150 people sitting at the bench. The one fellow I knew really well said that was the best deer lease he ever had. The owner finally had enough and retired, it was open for about another 6 weeks or so after his kids took over, and I believe they caved in and sold it to the folks who owned the property next to it for a trailer park.


 Are yall talking about the one that was on Garrett Road?


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Thats too bad man, I feel your pain. All of their spotting scopes suck.
I've never had a problem there but have had the same treatment at other bussinesses.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*2 cents*

IMO if you can't see where a smoke pole shoots at 50 yards?!
With a scope?

You might wanna upgrade. LOL

Ya, those spotters they have suck bad.
Play on....


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Yep Lonestarangler, that was the one. I grew up on that side of town and spent a few hours at that old place. It could be a hoot at times.....


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

daddyeaux said:


> Do any of you guys know the Ponderosa Gun Range out near Lake Houston??
> Talk about a piece of work, the only gun range I knew of where you could walk out of the Ponderosa Club, yep dance hall and bar, and sit down at a bench and start shooting...I hope for safety sake it still isn't operating.


That reminds me of that old skeet range at 249 and Beltway 8. I think it was originally called Champions Lakes. It later became "the Shooting Hole", or something like that. Bar/Skeet range, how could it go wrong? LMFAO!


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

The old owner died and they are having problems with the old owners kids and they are having problems with the stuff. They are having a hard time right now.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Champions on the Beltway was a pretty nice place when it opened. It was the only place around to shoot sporting clays. He had a real nice bar upstairs and did good business till the neighborhoods started popping up all around him.....


----------



## Bonustyme58! (Jan 7, 2010)

I wasn't impressed with the place either. I've been there once and it wasn't a good experience. My son and I went there 2 seasons back to check our rifles before the season. Too many people shooting for one thing, and the service wasn't the best either.


----------

